# Videos and photos I took at the Geneva show...



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Videos and photos I took at the Geneva show...

360 Spin:

http://youtu.be/NJmaPO5kn38
http://youtu.be/APIA15jmLoE

Interior:

http://youtu.be/2-zoiyvp7Os
http://youtu.be/iDLuJwl86Ok

Signals:

Front turns: http://youtu.be/CexrZyL-I3A
Rear turns: http://youtu.be/gHABbmyoSg0
Side mirror: http://youtu.be/n73Glq6ivLs


Engine Bay: http://youtu.be/YxhromKZU6k

Photos:

TT: http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/eventsdrives/20104-geneva-auto-show/audi/tt/

TTS: http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/eventsdrives/20104-geneva-auto-show/audi/tts/

TT420: http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/eventsdrives/20104-geneva-auto-show/audi/tt420/


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks, great vids and pics!

I really loved my MkII and I think they really improved on it.

I'm still not sold on the "does everything" instrument cluster, but it is intriguing to say the least.

I do NOT like the sequential turn signals. They are just entirely too gimmicky and something I would expect on a Scion.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks!

I personally never liked the MKII design anywhere near as much as the MKI. Too "melted"/boring for my taste. IMO the MKIII brings back some uniqueness from the MKI.

The biggest downside to the cluster IMO is that the passenger is basically "locked out" of helping any more, as they don't have a screen to see what's going on.

I also like the sequential turns, and I have seen them on the R8 as well, so I imagine it will spread through the lineup...


----------



## visual007 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for the great photos....By far the clearest and most comprehensive I've seen....

Black, deep gray, and red are my default colors for a sports car. Having said that this red on the tts some how looks like the whole car was dipped in a very large bucket of paint. In my opinion, the color dilutes the lines of the car. I'm not fond of the light blue tt color, but it seems you have a better impression of what the car is capable of looking like with this color. The lines seem more distinctive and the car has a cleaner look. Again that is my take. I would like to see the car in a deep charcoal color with some awesum rims and big rubber.


----------

